# Found a pigeon just yesterday



## anna (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi there! I found a pigeon just yesterday on the side of the road. It was just sitting there and wouldn't move. I took it home. It won't fly and although it eats, it still scared of me. It also has some kind of skinny, brown bugs in its feathers. Please tell me what could it be so i could get right stuff for it, and how to make it not to be scared of me?


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Anna,

Thank you for helping this bird! Here is a link containing a lot of information that will be helpful for you - 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9556. If the bird wasn't moving, it might be injured, so gently check for any injuries. It could also be a young bird. On the top of the beak near the eyes, is it white and a bit rough (adult bird) or still dark like the rest of the beak (young bird)? If it is eating and drinking, that is a good sign. Try to move slowly and quietly so the bird will relax and learn to trust you. Pigeons are prey animals and quick movements make them nervous because it could be a predator.

The skinny brown bugs are probably lice. You can get Sevin powder at a garden shop or a pyrethrin powder at a pet store. Be careful to keep the dust from getting into the bird's eyes or nose or mouth. You can use a small paint brush to lightly apply the powder to the bird's back and belly, and under the wings.


----------



## anna (Sep 19, 2005)

TerriB,

Thankyou a lot for answers. I think that the bird is an adult. Its already flies, a little, around the room. It is surly getting better, but still is scared. Last night i took it to "petco" they said that it looks like a domestic pigeon. But they don't know what the bugs are. Thankyou a lot again for the medicine suggestions, it saves me from the trip to a vet.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and welcome to pigeons.com

Thank you for helping this bird.

Does the pigeon have white above the nostrils (on top of the beak)? If it does, it would be grown up and should fly well, and we need to determine why it isn't flying well, whether injury or other issue.

If it is a youngster then we know the bird isn't hurt, or something, just inexperienced flyer.


----------



## anna (Sep 19, 2005)

Hello Trees Gray,

It does have white above the nostrils and I am pretty sure that it is a grown up bird. It does fly rarely, just to get on top of things. It likes just to sit, clean itself, and sleep. I put it on my balcony during the day. I don't have a cage for it, so it just walks around free. I think if it was healthy it would have flight away by now. I think maybe it is just old.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Anna, 


Well, make sure it has plenty of good Bird Sees to eat...

This Bird may also be injured or ill...if you can let someone who has experience have a look at it, then that would be good.

If you let us know your location, maybe someone here can suggest a rehabber in your area.

A not-flying Pigeon adult is usually a sign of injury or illness...even if it may do some short little flights to get up on things.

Thanks for helping him..!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello again,

Where do you live?

Check the following for a rehabber in your area, they can find out if the bird has any injuries or suffers from something else.

http://www.pigeons.com/prd.htm

www.wildlifecare.org/list.html


----------



## anna (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi pdpbison,

I always make sure the bird has fresh water and plenty of seeds. It looks fine, but i do want to make sure that there nothing wrong with it. I live in Portland, OR.

Thankyou for suggestions.


----------



## anna (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Trees Gray,

Thankyou for the links. I will defenatly check if there is any rehabber around my area.


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

anna said:


> I put it on my balcony during the day. I don't have a cage for it, so it just walks around free. I think if it was healthy it would have flight away by now. I think maybe it is just old.


Hi Anna,

Thank you for helping this pijie. How awful to not be feeling well on the side of the road...you saved him!

Do you think he may fall from your balcony - or - a predator might be able to get to him? If he's not flying up to par, he may be helpless. Any chance you can leave him in your bathroom?

I hope you have luck w/finding a rehabber.


----------



## anna (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Rockie,

I just bought a cage. I think he doesn't like it. But overall he is doing better. He doesn't have lies no more and looks healthy. In the morning he got to flight a lot while i tried to catch him and put him in the cage. He is still scared of me. I hope he will get used to me some day. 
Does anyone knows if there any kind of toys pigeons play with, that keep them busy in the cage?


----------



## anna (Sep 19, 2005)

I ment lice not lise, sorry for my spelling.


----------



## anna (Sep 19, 2005)

I feel so sad  

My pigeon flight away today! I left it go out of the cage for a little while, as usually on the balcony. I came back to check on him after two hours. He was fine sitting warm on the sun. I came back the second time to put it back in the cage, but he was gone! 
Well, I know he will be fine. He looked healthy and he started to fly again. I just hope he will come back to me.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hello Anna,

I just read about you helping the pigeon in distress. It was a kind act you performed bringing him to safety and caring for him, if only for a breif time.You may have very well saved his life. 

After you provided him with rest, food and shelter and treated him for his lice problem, he was strong enough to move on, and I suspect he got reunited with his flock or maybe even his mate.

On your first posting you were concerned because he was scared of you. It takes time, months actually for a pigeon to get accustomed to you and learn to trust you completely. Remember, he was a wild feral pigeon, and being around a human being was probably a concern for him as well. so please do not feel bad for that. Deep down he knows that you helped him. He might just come back to visit and have a meal and drink. It does happen.


----------



## anna (Sep 19, 2005)

I know that i saved his life. It makes me feel very happy that he got better and got strenght to fly again. I leave food and water outside, on my balcony. To my surprise the pigeon has been coming back to viset me. I'm happy to know that he is fine living on his own. It is probably better for him to be in a wild than in the cage. Eventhought i've red that the pigeons can live more then 15 years with people and only 5 years in the wild.
I have had expireance with a hurt bird before. When i used to live in Estonia (its in Europe), my family always used to find a hurt birds and help them out to get their strenght back. So now whenever i see an animal that's looks like something wrong with it, i can't just pass it by; i always help it out.
Vdog505, thank you for your pigeon pictures. It looks like the pigeon is the part of the family and that is good to see.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi anna,

Thank you for the update.

I'm so glad the bird is doing well on his own, but also glad you are there for him to depend on for a meal.

I'm glad you are one of those people that stops and picks up injured bird and help it. It makes a big difference to the world ( to those of us who see clearly), and also to the little pigeon you rescued!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hello Anna,

I am happy that your family taught you well by taking care of hurt birds. Now you can carry on the family tradition. That is good. 

I am glad that the pigeon comes back to visit. As long as you provide drink and food he will very likely keep coming back. 

Thank you for your kind words about Tooter. I am pleased that you enjoyed the pictures. Yes, he is very much part of my family.


----------



## anna (Sep 19, 2005)

Today my pigeon came back with another pigeon. Maybe its his girlfriend. They have been eating the food i left for him outside. I am so happy that he found a friend.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*That is wonderful!* It sounds like he is adjusting well to his outdoor life, and bringing friends home for a meal. He will be the most popular pigeon in his flock.

Thanks for the update!


----------



## anna (Sep 19, 2005)

There is another thing that is interarsting, outside of my window is another apartments' wall and its pretty close to my window. I can see the roof over the stairs and it is lower than the main roof. Before i went to sleep two nights ago i looked on that roof and i'v seen my pigeon with his friend on that roof sleeping. So every night before i go to sleep and every morning that i wake up i can see them there. I think its great that i can see them and know that he is fine, but it could be better if he could come back and stay inside for the night. Soon it will get cooler and i'm worried that he can get sick again.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi anna, 



Well, sounds good then...!

We are here if you find another one...

Best wishes,

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

anna said:


> There is another thing that is interarsting, outside of my window is another apartments' wall and its pretty close to my window. I can see the roof over the stairs and it is lower than the main roof. Before i went to sleep two nights ago i looked on that roof and i'v seen my pigeon with his friend on that roof sleeping. So every night before i go to sleep and every morning that i wake up i can see them there. I think its great that i can see them and know that he is fine, but it could be better if he could come back and stay inside for the night. Soon it will get cooler and i'm worried that he can get sick again.


Anna,

If you want him inside at night, coax him inside with food, and don't offer him any food until he comes in. The hunger will bring him in. That is how we train our homing pigeons. It might work, but if he is used to his old routine it might take time, I certainly wouldn't want to starve him.


----------



## anna (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Trees Gray,

Thank you for the recommendation. That is a good idea to try, but I’m scared it would not work out. The second pigeon that comes with him is very scared. Even when I go and look at them through window the second pigeon flies of immediately and mine after it. They are very hungry though, they it everything I put out for them.


----------



## anna (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi pdpbison,

Thank you, I will certainly post a thread if I will find another pigeon.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

anna said:


> Hi Trees Gray,
> 
> Thank you for the recommendation. That is a good idea to try, but I’m scared it would not work out. The second pigeon that comes with him is very scared. Even when I go and look at them through window the second pigeon flies of immediately and mine after it. They are very hungry though, they it everything I put out for them.


Thank you for continuing to feed & water them, they will need you to keep feeding them for a while, especially with winter coming. Who knows, maybe they will eventually come inside if it gets cold enough.

It is good the pigeon is scared, as that keeps her protected from harm, it is a great instinct needed for survival, but I bet they are glad you are feeding them, they might be having a hard time finding food.


----------



## anna (Sep 19, 2005)

Trees Gray,

I am trying to buy a house right now. I am worried that when I will move, it will be hard on pigeons with food. I know it gets colder. It is been hailing already. If I move, is there any way they could find out where I am at?

Thank you,


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi anna,

No, I'm afraid they won't find you, unless you take them with you. Maybe you can build them a little coop at your new house? 

....or...Is there any way you can come back and feed them everyday?


----------



## anna (Sep 19, 2005)

Trees Gray,

No, there is no way i could come back. But i'll try to catch him.

Thank you for the answer.


----------



## anna (Sep 19, 2005)

By the way, what is Fledgling means?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

anna said:


> By the way, what is Fledgling means?


A fledgling is a youngster just learning how to fly. He is like a teenager learning how to drive, they still need the parents but act and look like they are all grown up.


----------



## anna (Sep 19, 2005)

Trees Gray,

Thank you for the explanation 
My pigeon keeps on coming back but not as often. No interesting news so far.


----------

